# different size betta fry in one batch



## niconoel09 (Dec 16, 2011)

my are 1 week old and from 30 now only 10 remain but i'm still puzzled why some are big and some look like they are newly hatched


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

The stronger fry get to eat more n more active which they grow a lot better 
Don't worry about the size they will all catch up sooner or later


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

How big is the tank and how frequent are the water changes? The reason being that some fry secrete a hormone that stunts the other fry growth. So the water quality could also be at fault.


----------

